# Cryptocoryne parva



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Any SWOAPiEs got any experience with C. parva that they could share? I just bought some and all I know about it is it's a really slow grower.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

C. parva is a painfully slow grower and makes Anubias growth look like Sunset Hygro or Hyrgophila sp. Ceylon in comparison  I had it for 6 months or so and if my memory is correct, I had one maybe two new leaves grow on each plant in this time. I think I had it planted in 2 year old Eco Complete that was in my current 75g tank at the time. 

It may do grow a little faster in a more acidic substrate than I typically use. If you can add some peat pellets underneath them to acidify the substrate around them they may grow a little faster but this is just a guess.


----------

